# Off Brand: Sharp Announces 8C-B60A 8K Professional Camcorder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2017)

```
<em>World’s First*<sup>1</sup>: Realizes Shooting, Recording, Playback, and Line Output of 8K (60p*<sup>2</sup>) Images in One Package*<sup>3</sup></em></p>
<p class="sentence">Sharp Corporation announces the release of the 8C-B60A 8K (60p) professional camcorder, a world’s first, integrating capabilities for video shooting and recording, playback, and line output. The 8C-B60A was developed with technical cooperation from Astrodesign, Inc.*<sup>4</sup> (Head office: Ota, Tokyo; President and CEO: Shigeaki Suzuki), a company possessing 8K image technologies.</p>
<p class="sentence">Besides the ability to shoot images in high resolution 8K (60p), this camcorder is designed to offer ease of use in shooting and recording and to lessen the burden on the camera operator in the post-recording editing process. The 8C-B60A’s image pickup device is a large, Super 35-mm-equivalent CMOS image sensor with 33 million pixels. Compression utilizes a coding method*<sup>5</sup> that exerts minimal burden on the CPU, thus enabling efficient 8K (60p)-image editing and approximately 40 minutes of continuous recording (when using the bundled 2-TB SSD pack). Because it allows real-time output of 8K uncompressed images at the same time that recording is taking place, the 8C-B60A can be used for live transmissions as well.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p class="sentence">With this professional-use camcorder as the entry point to the creation of 8K images, Sharp is striving to disseminate 8K image content in its aim of establishing an 8K ecosystem at the earliest possible date.</p>
<p class="sentence">The 8C-B60A 8K professional camcorder will be on display at the Sharp booth at the International Broadcast Equipment Exhibition 2017 (Inter BEE 2017) at the Makuhari Messe in Mihama, Chiba, Japan from November 15 to 17, 2017.</p>


<div class="width675">
<div class="wrapTable">
<table border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<th width="40%">Product name</th>
<td width="60%">8K Professional Camcorder</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Model name</th>
<td>8C-B60A</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Suggested retail price</th>
<td>8,800,000 yen (tax not included)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Date of introduction</th>
<td>December 2017</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</div>
</div>
<h2 class="paragraph">Major Features</h2>
<ul class="sentence">
<li class="notesNum">1. World’s first camcorder integrating capabilities for video shooting and recording, playback, and line output for 8K (60p).</li>
<li class="notesNum">2. Compatible with 8K (60p) shooting thanks to a large, Super 35-mm-equivalent CMOS image sensor with 33 million pixels.</li>
<li class="notesNum">3. Realizes 4:2:2 sampling*<sup>6</sup> and 10-bit recording of 8K (60p) images. A compression method that exerts low burden on the CPU makes editing more efficient and allows approximately 40 minutes of continuous recording (when using 2TB SSD pack).</li>
<li class="notesNum">4. Real-time output of uncompressed 8K (60P) images can be performed simultaneously with recording (equipped with quad-link 12G-SDI output terminal), making possible live 8K transmissions and replay output after recording.</li>
<li class="notesNum">5. Built-in SSD back slot for recording media. Realizes one-person operation at 8K shooting with V-mount battery drive.</li>
</ul>
<ul class="sentence">
<li class="notesNum">*1 As of July 2017. (based on Sharp survey)</li>
<li class="notesNum">*2 Displays 60 frames per second (progressive).</li>
<li class="notesNum">*3 The 8C-B60A requires a commercially available lens, viewfinder, microphone, etc.</li>
<li class="notesNum">*4 Business fields: Design, manufacture, and sale of video and still image peripherals and software, HDTV studio peripherals, digital-broadcast-related peripherals, and display measuring instruments; sale of modules and systems related to communication, control, and measurement.</li>
<li class="notesNum">*5 Grass Valley HQX Codec</li>
<li class="notesNum">*6 One of the standardized methods for sampling digital video signals.</li>
</ul>
<h2 class="paragraph">Specifications</h2>
<div class="width675">
<div class="wrapTable">
<table border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<th class="fwBold" colspan="2">Camera Section</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<th width="40%">Image sensor (number of effective pixels)</th>
<td width="60%">Super 35 mm equivalent single plate CMOS image sensor (approx. 33 million pixels)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Built-in neutral density filter</th>
<td>Clear, 1/4ND, 1/16ND, 1/64ND</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Lens mount</th>
<td>PL mount</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th rowspan="2">Electronic shutter</th>
<td>1/24, 1/48, 1/50, 1/60, 1/100, 1/120, 1/240, 1/480, 1/960, 1/1920</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Variable shutter (1/24 sec. to 1/10000 sec.)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Frame frequency</th>
<td>23.98, 24, 25, 29.97, 30, 50, 59.94, 60 Hz</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th rowspan="2">Gamma curve</th>
<td>HLG (dynamic range 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1200, 2000%)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Log gamma</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Color gamut</th>
<td>ITU-R BT.2020</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th class="fwBold" colspan="2">Input/Output Terminal</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<th rowspan="2">SDI output</th>
<td>BNC×4

4K output and 8K output switchable

At the 4K output：quad-link 3G-SDI, 4:2:2 2SI

At the 8K output: quad-link 12G-SDI, 4:2:2 2SI</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>BNC×1

For HD WFM (with focus assist function)

1.5G-SDI 4:2:2 (Gamma HLG/Log Gamma compatible)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Analog audio input</th>
<td>AUDIO IN XLR type 3 pin (concave) × 2 (compatible with phantom power supply)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Mic input</th>
<td>MIC IN XLR type 5-pin (stereo) (concave) × 1 (compatible with phantom power supply)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Others</th>
<td>MADI audio input, TC IN / OUT, genlock, lens remote, headphone output, speaker output, 10 GbE (for file transfer)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th class="fwBold" colspan="2">Recording Section</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>SD card</th>
<td>SDHC × 1 (for proxy recording and firmware update)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Storage</th>
<td>SSD pack (MM-210)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Number of slots</th>
<td>×1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Duration</th>
<td>Approx. 40 min. (when 2TB SSD pack used)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Video Codec</th>
<td>Grass Valley HQX Codec (7680×4320 4:2:2 10-bit)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Video compression rate</th>
<td>6 Gbps (8K 60p: approx. 1/7 compression)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Audio format</th>
<td>Linear PCM 24-bit 48kHz 32 ch</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th class="fwBold" colspan="2">General</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Power supply</th>
<td>DC 12V to 17V</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Weight</th>
<td>Approx. 5 kg (body unit)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>External dimensions

(W × H × D)</th>
<td>W155 × H188 × D312 mm (not including protrusions)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Power consumption</th>
<td>Approx. 80W (non-recording)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th class="fwBold" colspan="2">Accessories</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>AC/DC adapter</th>
<td>130W 13V DC output AC/DC adapter XLR 4-pin (concave)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>MM-210 SSD pack</th>
<td>2 TB x 1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>User manual</th>
<td>CD-ROM x 1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>File transfer software</th>
<td>CD-ROM: 10GbE (during Pear to pear network)

Data transfer software via transfer BOX

Compatible both Win and Mac</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</div>
</div>
<div class="alignCenter sentence"></div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 10, 2017)

80 Watt power consumption 
Gonna eat some heavy duty batteries.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 10, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> 80 Watt power consumption
> Gonna eat some heavy duty batteries.


and that's when not recording!


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 11, 2017)

Does this mean that Sony is going to have 8K video on their next A7 camera?

Canon is *******!


----------



## leGreve (Nov 11, 2017)

and 5kg... xO better get some sticks... this cam will break your back if you try to shouldermount it.

Fun aside... it was probably made for sticks, so can't blame them, and if they plan on using this for the olympics, they are probable counting on having controlled conditions so the power consumption wont matter.

Will be interesting to see what kind of images it can deliver.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2017)

All the manufacturers are trying to introduce 8K cameras for the Olympics. They are designing them for NHK's needs, since they plan to use 8K cameras and broadcast over a special high speed channel in addition to 2K and 4K.

They are also building a 8K editing suite. Canon, Sony, JVC, Panasonic, Red and strangely Sharp are all hard at work.

http://www.satellitetoday.com/regional/2014/12/01/nhk-to-broadcast-2020-tokyo-olympics-in-8k/

https://www.japanbullet.com/technology/sony-and-panasonic-set-sights-on-2020-olympics-for-8k-tvs

http://global.canon/en/news/2015/feb18e2.html


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 16, 2017)

Well, we're gonna have to call Goliath back from the dead to lug this thing around for us!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 16, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> Does this mean that Sony is going to have 8K video on their next A7 camera?
> 
> Canon is *******!



Remember that 200Mpixel APS-H sensor...... you could do 16K video with it! Canon is not *******, but your hard drive is.....


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 16, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> File transfer software CD-ROM: 10GbE (during Pear to pear network)
> 
> Data transfer software via transfer BOX
> 
> Compatible both Win and Mac



Wait a minute! If it is a Pear to pear network, then it won't work with apples........


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 16, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > File transfer software CD-ROM: 10GbE (during Pear to pear network)
> ...



;D


----------



## ethanz (Nov 16, 2017)

James Larsen said:


> Well, we're gonna have to call Goliath back from the dead to lug this thing around for us!



Lol

And God is going to have to expand bandwidth all over the world to even support this much data transmission.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Nov 16, 2017)

I almost can't wait to see all the stupid trash tv commercials in in 8k. Having this great inforntion available, i will buy even more wash Lotion, parfume, Chips, beer, playmobil etc ;D


----------

